# Help identify stove.



## FlagshipSweep (Oct 20, 2012)

Anyone have any idea what stove this is?

Has what appears to be a lighthouse or blockhouse on each door. The brass door handle has a large "G" cast in it.

No other name or mfg. info on the unit.

The cook top is made of stone, the rest of the unit is steel.

Stove is installed in a lighthouse in the local State Park. Lighthouse is used as a ranger residence, so as you can imagine there is high turnover in residents and the current ranger knows little about the stove.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 20, 2012)

FlagshipSweep said:


> Anyone have any idea what stove this is?
> 
> Has what appears to be a lighthouse or blockhouse on each door. The brass door handle has a large "G" cast in it.
> 
> ...


Guessing it's a Garrison? Definitely a smoke dragon.. Loads of them on Craigslist must have popular at one time!

Ray


----------



## The Other Dave (Nov 26, 2012)

It's a Garrison l, their large hearth stove. Constructed of 1/4 inch steel plate, with cast iron doors. The stone top is a soapstone griddle offered as an accessory, the stove top is steel. It's actually a pretty efficient clean burning stove when operated properly. It has two internal baffles and pre-heats combustion air by channeling it down two chambers at the back corners.

The company was headquartered in Claremont, New Hampshire. A second factory was in Portland Oregon from 1979 through about 1981. I ran the QC department in the Portland plant. I have a few operating manuals, if you are interested contact me through this forum.

Dave


----------



## FlagshipSweep (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## rockinrobin (Nov 23, 2014)

The Other Dave said:


> It's a Garrison l, their large hearth stove. Constructed of 1/4 inch steel plate, with cast iron doors. The stone top is a soapstone griddle offered as an accessory, the stove top is steel. It's actually a pretty efficient clean burning stove when operated properly. It has two internal baffles and pre-heats combustion air by channeling it down two chambers at the back corners.
> 
> The company was headquartered in Claremont, New Hampshire. A second factory was in Portland Oregon from 1979 through about 1981. I ran the QC department in the Portland plant. I have a few operating manuals, if you are interested contact me through this forum.
> 
> Dave



Dave, I would greatly appreciate the manual for the Garrison I.  I'm trying to figure out exactly where the fire brick needs to be placed.  Currently, we only have two bricks installed.  Thanks.


----------

